# My Tivo Mini Wall Mounted Install



## maddigital

I purchased 2 Tivo Minis yesterday at my local Best Buy. Just want to share my the experience and install of my first one.

My Existing Setup

1 Tivo Premiere XL4 (Lifetime) Cat5
3 Tivo Premieres upgraded to 500GB (2 Have Lifetime) Cat5
Verizon Fios / Ethernet Broadband

Purchased my Premieres a year and a half ago. The XL4 was purchased when the Price Dropped to $399. With the rumors of the Tivo Mini connecting to the XL4, i decided to go month to month on one of the premiers.

I had a TV in the kitchen that was getting channels through Fios Cable clear QAM. Only got a couple channels and it was annoying. This is where the 1st Tivo mini will go.

Setup was easy. Activated with Lifetime online. Installed an hour later. Since I only had COAX run to the Kitchen TV, I enabled my XL4 as a MOCA Bridge.

I enabled live video sharing on the XL4 and set for 2 or more devices. This warned that the 2 will now be reserved and unavailable to the XL4 TV.

Powering up and configuring the Tivo mini was just like a regular tivo only faster. It booted, configured internet through MOCA, Connected to Tivo Service and updated. It asks you to confirm the name of the Tivo and select which Tivo on the network it will get its tuner from. And that was it.

I actually find the GUI faster than on the XL4. I never channel surf and the guide feels faster and more responsive.

I mounted the Tivo Mini under the tv against the wall (it has 2 screw mount holes on the bottom)

The only thing I noticed is that there is a very low squealing electrical noise coming from the top of the mini through the vents. Sounds similar to the sound my Lenovo AC adapter made when it was charging my laptop. Its definitely a power supply related noise. I haven't unpacked the 2nd yet but will check for the noise. It is not noticeable unless I am up close (like 6in away).

If all goes well, the 2nd Tivo Mini will replace my Bedroom Premiere that is going month to month. This will save me that sub and the cable card rental. If this works out, I will prob sell the 2 Premieres with lifetime for another Xl4 and another Mini.

here are some pics. I didnt clean up all the wiring yet.



























Mad


----------



## BlackBetty

What if you had placed it higher so it was completely hidden? Would the remote IR signals register?


----------



## Bwatford141

I mounted mine on the backside of a dresser that my TV is mounted above. The Mini is not visable at all and is about 2 inches below the top of the dresser. Instead of using the mounting holes, I simply used double stick tape to secure it. All wires are hidden behind the wall. The remote works great without any issues.


----------



## maddigital

BlackBetty said:


> What if you had placed it higher so it was completely hidden? Would the remote IR signals register?


Mounted Totally behind the TV had some inconsistent remote responses. I plan to move it up another 3-4 inches bringing it closer to the tv mount but I dont want it in a spot to be hit by the tv when it is swiveled. I would rather it have perfect remote signal for my wife than hear the complaints how it doesn't work from a specific spot from the other side of the kitchen or dining room.

Plus I like the little Tivo logo for now. Lets see how long until i get sick of it.

Mad


----------



## innocentfreak

I think it looks good like that and seems practical.


----------



## rainwater

maddigital said:


> Mounted Totally behind the TV had some inconsistent remote responses.


Did you try facing it so the IR window is facing up? I don't have a Mini yet, but my Roku works that way so it is mounted towards the top of the tv. My guess it is because I tend to point the remote up more than down so the IR bounces off the ceiling.


----------



## BriHiFi

Try mounting it to the back of the TV. High middle to avoid the bracket. And you'll probably get better IR response than just behind the TV(less angles for the IR to bounce). Point the remote at the point where the wall meets the ceiling. Also better cable management. Just some suggestions.


----------



## bdraw

A very nice and clean install.


----------



## HDRyder9

Where is the IR window on the Mini?

Just an informational point:

I plugged a USB IR receiver into the Mini, wrapped the mini if foil and the USB receiver appeared to work perfectly.


----------



## P42

Someone needs to create a flat Mini mounting plate that can use the VESA holes on the back of a TV even when the TV is mounted to the wall. Does this make sense?


----------



## gbruyn

I'm looking for an IR USB receiver for the Tivo mini. Why do you need to wrap it in tin foil if you have a USB IR extender? Where can I get a USB IR extender?


----------



## moyekj

gbruyn said:


> Why do you need to wrap it in tin foil if you have a USB IR extender?


 To make sure that it was the USB IR extender receiving the signal and not the Mini itself.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit

HDRyder9 said:


> Where is the IR window on the Mini?
> 
> Just an informational point:
> 
> I plugged a USB IR receiver into the Mini, wrapped the mini if foil and the USB receiver appeared to work perfectly.


Thats great news! But, There are lots of kinds of IR receivers. What brand was yours?

Thanks.


----------



## HDRyder9

The USB IR receiver that worked for me was an HP brand that I bought on ebay.


----------



## Arcady

Wrapping the Mini in foil sounds like a great way to make it overheat and fail. Put a piece of electrical tape over the IR sensor if you are worried about duplicate IR traffic.


----------



## StupidFatHobbit

HDRyder9 said:


> The USB IR receiver that worked for me was an HP brand that I bought on ebay.


That's alost too good to be true. I have bunches of those (switching from a HTPC to TiVo).


----------



## NotNowChief

Does the IR *emitter* that was packaged with Series 1 and Series 2 DVRs to control the cable boxes work with the Mini as an IR receiver?

Yes I know it is an IR *emitter*, and I know it might sound like a silly question to some, but I can't think of a logical reason why it would not work, albeit backwards, when plugged into the IR port on the Mini.

Anybody try this before I spend 2 hours digging in my basement?

I know I have 4 of them in the basement in my box of retired TiVo equipment that I absolutely CANNOT part with for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Loach

NotNowChief said:


> Does the IR *emitter* that was packaged with Series 1 and Series 2 DVRs to control the cable boxes work with the Mini as an IR receiver?
> 
> Yes I know it is an IR *emitter*, and I know it might sound like a silly question to some, but I can't think of a logical reason why it would not work, albeit backwards, when plugged into the IR port on the Mini.
> 
> Anybody try this before I spend 2 hours digging in my basement?
> 
> I know I have 4 of them in the basement in my box of retired TiVo equipment that I absolutely CANNOT part with for nostalgic reasons.


Does the Mini even have an IR port?


----------



## HDRyder9

Wrapping it in foil is for testing purposes only.


----------



## Davisadm

Loach said:


> Does the Mini even have an IR port?


No IR port.


----------



## HDRyder9

No IR port is a bad design in my opinion. I think most people will want to hide the Mini behind their TV.


----------



## jjd_87

HDRyder9 said:


> No IR port is a bad design in my opinion. I think most people will want to hide the Mini behind their TV.


Is reading disabled in these mini threads?!


----------



## Loach

HDRyder9 said:


> No IR port is a bad design in my opinion. I think most people will want to hide the Mini behind their TV.


There will be a USB version. Tivo just doesn't have one for sale yet.


----------



## dmk1974

P42 said:


> Someone needs to create a flat Mini mounting plate that can use the VESA holes on the back of a TV even when the TV is mounted to the wall. Does this make sense?


I am looking for the same thing. A way to have a "mini" shelf or something that can attach to the back/bottom of the actual TV. In my case, I am working on how to attach a TiVo Mini and an Apple TV2. The TV I am going to mount to the wall is a few inches thick so maybe I can even rig up a little shelf to mount (so the Mini and ATV can be either horizontal or vertical).


----------



## supasta

HDRyder9 said:


> I think most people will want to hide the Mini behind their TV.


An option in this scenario is the TiVo Slide Pro Remote. That said, I have my Mini mounted to the back of my TV using the TiVo Mini Wall Mount Kit -_ without_ the IR Adapter - and have no issues at all with the standard Mini remote.


----------



## Tivogre

I was able to mount the TiVo mini to the back of the TV using the TiVo mount kit. I mounted the bracket using one if the 4 screws that attach the VESA mount to the TV. I also found Sewell makes a 6" HDMI cable that it perfect to avoid hiding a coiled cable. They also have 12" and 18"


----------



## Tivogre

supasta said:


> An option in this scenario is the TiVo Slide Pro Remote. That said, I have my Mini mounted to the back of my TV using the TiVo Mini Wall Mount Kit - without the IR Adapter - and have no issues at all with the standard Mini remote.


This has been my experience as well. Apparently, enough of the IR signal still gets to the mini. It's surprising how well it works - from all around the room.


----------



## rfryar

Tivo is selling a mounting kit that comes with a USB IR receiver. I ordered two of them both my two Minis.

I just got the kits yesterday and used them with my minis.

My feedback:
1) The mounting kit is PLASTIC. Sort of sucks as it has two plastic tabs that hook into the back of the mini. These tabs slide into and then click up higher into the mini. The first mini I mounted one of the plastic tabs snapped off with very little force. The second install I used feather touches to hook it up.

2) The mounting bracket can hook to the back of a TV or to the wall. They did not really include enough nor the right screws for the TV mounts, but I was able to make due on one of my TVs and had enough room for one screw to mount. (Screenshot 1) My other TV I used some velcro I had laying around to attach it.

3) The IR Receiver is pretty nice. It has a long enough cord and has a red led to indicate it received an IR signal. (Screenshot 2)


----------



## Tivogre

Rfryar, is bet you don't even need to use the USB IR.


----------



## supasta

Tivogre said:


> Rfryar, is bet you don't even need to use the USB IR.


I didn't (as said above) which was more frustrating because they do not offer the bracket without the USB adapter. Fortunately, I was able to pass the adapter on to a TCF member.


----------

